# Ice Cubes In Black Tank



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

although we rinse until black runs clear, before we left for our first trip last month, we put 3 bags of cubed ice in black tank and a couple gallons of water. When we reached our destination we went straight to the rv dump and lets just say that what was coming out wasn't running clear. Amazing what the ice cubes managed to clean out. Worth the extra hassle. Will do it again


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Don't forget to add some calgon when you're done emptying the tank.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

It has a scrubbing affect....guess its better them hamsters with Brillo pads on their feet.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

We do this with the calgon...works GREAT!


----------



## Joonbee (Jan 18, 2008)

Love that trick. Learned it last year after we had a very stinky surprise following one of our first trips.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

I just use bags of slag rock. really scrubs well....

Good idea. Ill try it on the next trip.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

Sayonara said:


> I just use bags of slag rock. really scrubs well....


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I do the ice cubes every time we leave on a trip. --Mike


----------



## MNoutbackers (Jan 30, 2009)

what is the calgon for?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

It makes the inside of the tank all slippery and hard for "stuff" to stick to it.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

MNoutbackers said:


> what is the calgon for?


http://www.geocities.com/ndjollymon/OutbackersFAQ.html?20097


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I dont think brown trout like cold water....wouldn't that be ice fishing?


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I dont think brown trout like cold water....wouldn't that be ice fishing?


You fish all you want...I'm going out to dinner that night.


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

ACtually it depends on the inside temp of the trailer.............................................now where were we going out for dinner?


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

I've been wanting to try this but I've been using just laundry detergent and water softener for years. It works great. Found that out when I installed my quickie flush and I was presented with a fresh spring scent.


----------



## campfirenut (Aug 9, 2006)

Doxie-Doglover-Too said:


> although we rinse until black runs clear, before we left for our first trip last month, we put 3 bags of cubed ice in black tank and a couple gallons of water. When we reached our destination we went straight to the rv dump and lets just say that what was coming out wasn't running clear. Amazing what the ice cubes managed to clean out. Worth the extra hassle. Will do it again


After every dump we put in a cap full of water softener with the potty tabs, works great,

Bob


----------



## Ruben (Mar 14, 2009)

How dumb would a question on how (exactly) do you connect, flush, rinse, etc. I see that you guys say "when I leave on a trip....I put...." do you mean after you dump, rinse at the site and then on your way home you add ice or what ever? or the other way around. I'm going to video tape guy at the dealer when i pick up mine...but I'm having anxiety about how the whole black tank thing works. I know I won't drycamp anytime soon. Because it seems to me the only way to clean your tank is to go to a full hook up site where you can rinse before you pull out to go home. I've looked at youtube for video, I've asked on this site before... where can i go to see a step by step on how to.


----------



## CA-NYCamper (Mar 30, 2009)

Ruben - as a relatively new RVer, I too have sought details of the dump cleaning process. Here's what I have learned so far:

1 - when you leave your house, put 3 bags of ice cubes down the toilet with 2 gallons of water (assuming the black tank is more or less empty), with perhaps a bit of RV black tank cleaner/grime reducer
2 - the agitation of the cubes in the tank while you drive to the campsite will help remove some of the debris stuck on the tank walls and sensors
3 - when you get to your campground, go first to the dump station (after checking in, of course)
4 - hookup your piping equipment, ensure all seals are tight, and open the black tank valve
5 - with any luck, much of the debris will have come out with the flush.
6 - if you have any type of tank rinsing equipment, this would be a good time to give it a good use.
7 - enjoy camping
8 - upon checkout, repeat the procedure, dumping your blank tank first, then your grey tank.
9 - if you have the facilities, repeat the process and dump again on your way home.

As the original posters mentioned, adding Calgon water softener will help keep the tank walls slick.

More experienced guys / gals around here can chime in, but that is how I see it.

I've got my first run at it in 2 weeks and honestly, I am not looking forward to it, BUT, I have learned so much from other OBers that hopefully I've got the basics down.


----------



## Path4ground (Sep 14, 2008)

Good Reply CA... I will add a comment that we learned as well; We dump the black first (2/3 + full) and leave the valve open after draining. When you open the gray tank (hopefully 2/3+ full as well), a good portion of the gray water will go into the black tank to aid in rinsing the black tank.
When I use the gray water to rinse out the black tank, I will open the gray valve for about 20 seconds then close it. when all of the water finishes draining, I reopen the gray tank for another 20 seconds or so. then do it all over again until all water is drained. Doing it this way has proven to clean out the black tank quite well! We also have not needed deodorizer with this technique since much of the gray water has soap in it to aid in cleaning and deodorizing..
However, I certainly agree with Calgon after every drain. Also, we use ice from the empty beer cooler at the end of the stay when possible, just drop it right down the can after you drain your tanks; drain again as you get to your next stop.
Hope the added tidbit helps (without too much confusion)!


----------

